
Done with Facebook and Twitter? Try building your own private social network - Impossible
https://www.fastcompany.com/90373954/done-with-facebook-and-twitter-heres-how-to-start-your-own-private-social-network
======
smt88
Private social networks already exist, have widespread use, and increasingly
eat into Facebook use. They're just group chats in WhatsApp, iMessage,
SMS/MMS, and whatever other services are popular.

The barriers to entry are lower than Mastodon and the service described in the
article, and everyone already has what they need to join.

I just don't see a market for a new product right now.

